# Marine Mat....SeaDeck alternative



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SBT sheet


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

LowTideFly said:


> Looking for a piece of marine matt/cushion to add on top of my poling platform.
> 
> Browsing Amazon I’ve come across several different brands, anyone have one they recommend?? Best bang for my buck!
> 
> thanks


yea your going to need something to keep you from slipping off


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I run SBT as well. Cheap. Holds up good.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

I bought the BlackTip material off Amazon to use for my poling platform. It's just alright. I hear good things about the Eva Faux Teak Decking sheet though.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Yo


LowTideFly said:


> Looking for a piece of marine matt/cushion to add on top of my poling platform.
> 
> Browsing Amazon I’ve come across several different brands, anyone have one they recommend?? Best bang for my buck!
> 
> thanks


You may get some comments, but I wonder if a piece of no slip yoga mat would work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A 38x79” (roughly) sheet of SBT was like $65. That will do your platform a few times. Mine is almost three years old and is all still in great shape.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

BobGee said:


> Yo
> 
> You may get some comments, but I wonder if a piece of no slip yoga mat would work.


On my first skiff in a bind on short notice I used my wife’s yoga mat. It felt great on the feet but after about 1 year would start to degrade and need to be replaced.

I went with sbt to replace it after two yoga mat changes haha.


----------

